# Newbie Question



## 91clone (Apr 22, 2009)

I have just built my first sub. It is a Shiva-x in 8cf tuned to 18hz. 

I'm powering it with one side of a mackie fr2500 (750watts).

I need a hp filter. What do you recommend for this? I would like to learn more about what I can do to get this sub sounding the best it can. Is there something out there that will serve as the filter and as an eq? Do i even need an eq? 

Thanks in advance,

Eric


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm currently trying to figure out the HPF issue myself, so I'm glad you made this post. (And I'm glad I'm not the only one who is confused) 

If you are trying to get the best sound you can from the subs, then yes I think you need to take some measurements and most likely get an EQ. From what I understand, an EQ is not required, but will benefit nearly everyone. Some more than others of course, and if your budget is tight you probably want to measure and get some graphs going so you can decide if you really need to spend the money.

Take everything I say with a grain of salt  We'll see what the experts say...


----------



## 91clone (Apr 22, 2009)

Not sure about you, but I don't have the equipment to take measurements?? If it would make a difference I'd be willing to invest the money to do it.

I would like to just get a hpf and be done so I can see what this thing can really do, but then I will always wonder......What if?? But, i guess that's the way it is around here and in the diy world! It is absolutely addicting for sure!!


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

While we wait on more knowledgeable people to chime in, you should be able to jam some music without worrying too much about no HPF on the subs (I think ) I know it isn't the same as a movie, but will still let you enjoy the bass with little worry.
And yeah, you're absolutely right about it being addictive


----------



## 91clone (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, I figured I was safe for music so I have been cranking the tunes a little. I have put a few movies through it as well and I haven't heard it bottom out yet. Man, I had no idea what a real subwoofer should sound like!! Many years ago I had a 12" MTX home sub with I think around 100 watts. That was a joke compared to this thing!!

I haven't messed around with it too much as far as the settings on my receiver. Kinda waiting on some advice from around here on that as well. I have jbl890 towers for the mains and the HK 247 receiver. I have the mains set as large with the subwoofer setting on LFE only. Any suggestions on the best way to set this up?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

HPF's are a bit tough to come by, but there are a few vintage parametric equalizers that have them on-board. Even then, it's hard to find anything steeper than 12-dB/octave. Frankly, I'd make sure you need a HPF before before trying to utilize one. The fact that you haven't bottomed out the sub is a good sign. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Dont most decent receivers have them built in? I highly doubt that they pass anything lower than about 8Hz


----------



## 91clone (Apr 22, 2009)

I have been looking at the following for the hpf:

Behringer MIC2200
Reckhorn
Elemental Designs- I read this one doesn't work very well with pro amps so I'm leary of it

I put in Jurassic Park III and turned it up. I know every sub will have it's limits and it started to make some not so nice noises. I can't tell if it has just reached it's limit or if it was unloading because of the sub 18hz frequencies not being filtered??

It would be great if i didn't need a filter but I'm not sure how to tell?


----------



## dradius (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah I don't really understand it. If ported subs bottom out/have problems when you give them frequencies below their tuning, then why isn't there more info. on this? Most subs I see are tuned 14-18hz, and I know a good amount of movies go lower than that. So why aren't all those people having issues?
This really makes me want to chop my sonos in half and go MKTheater's route.


----------

